# value of Mountain Dew Duraglas gallon jug



## Crackerjack86 (Jul 9, 2018)

img%5Dhttps://www.antique-bottles.net/dbtgallery.php?do=gallery_image&id=1531&gal=gallery&type=full%5B/img%5D



found it on ebay for a price i could afford. just wondering if anyone has any input on its possible value or rarity


----------



## Crackerjack86 (Jul 9, 2018)

i cant post a dang picture of it on the forum


----------



## mikeodigs (Jul 9, 2018)

in the quick reply hover over the tree in a box, insert image,  browse and find the image, then just below the Browse box it says (upload files 's) <<< you have to click that to upload the photo to here. hope this helps.​


----------



## Crackerjack86 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Crackerjack86 (Jul 9, 2018)

thanks Mikeo!


----------



## carling (Jul 9, 2018)

There's a few sold ones you can check out on ebay and see the prices.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 10, 2018)

*Carling*:Itmight have been helpful to Cracker Jack if you had told him how he can check out sold listings, or to have provided a link. One wouldn't say to someone who asked how to drive a car, "Oh, you just turn it on and put it in gear and go."

*Cracker Jack*: eBay sold listings show them selling at about 29 USD with 12 dollars shipping on average, but they come in variants. Two clear jugs sold for 22 and 25, respectively, and 13-14 shipping; so, assuming that one is yours, it is worth about 30-35 USD if you tried selling it to someone in person.

As for rarity, I have often dug jugs like that and see labels from time to time. I'd assume they're not very rare, but it is a popular collectible, so people tend to seek them and keep them. If there are ZIP codes listed, it's after 1963. If there are no ZIP codes listed, it might date before 1965 when everything began seeing company information with ZIP codes on them. Duraglass was used from the '40s - '60s, but the hillbilly doesn't see use until the '50s from what I recall? There may be a date-code on the bottom right of the maker's mark, which is either <(I)> or (I) for Owen-Illinois. The number to the right may represent the year for 195- or 196- (- is the number to fill in, unless it's two-digit like 65 for 1965).

You can get to sold listings within the last month on eBay by going to the main page, looking in the upper right where it says, "Advanced search," and typing your query into the screen that pops up after clicking "Sold" or "Completed" (sold and unsold prices) listings, then searching. On a phone you have to click "Filter". Sold prices are in green. Those that didn't sell are in black.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 10, 2018)

Nothing better than telling people how they were wrong.


----------



## carling (Jul 11, 2018)

Spirit Bear,

He bought his bottle on ebay so obviously he's familiar with ebay, thus I assumed smart enough to navigate and find sold listings without me holding his hand.  But feel free to play mommy.


----------

